

Visual.ly's infographics are not designed for the Internet: For Web, Not Walls - jase_coop
http://blog.jasecooper.com/post/7611726455/for-web-not-walls

======
charliepark
Totally agree, and I share your hope that, in time, visual.ly will showcase
interactive infographics as well. The vast, vast majority of internet
infographics today are full of chartjunk and other eyecandy that doesn't
really convey useful information. There _is_ something to be said for eyecandy
bringing people into the space where they can engage with the data, but I hope
we'll see more stuff like Tangle (<http://worrydream.com/#!/Tangle>) and less
like the likbaity charts that are so popular right now.

------
wccrawford
When I look at an infographic, I don't want pieces of it hidden. I want it to
tell me the story. I don't want it to be headlines of a story, and have to
interact to get the whole thing.

While I don't doubt there's some call for that, I can't see that being
desirable in most use cases.

~~~
jase_coop
100% agree.

A bunch of CSS3 animations whizzing around the page is the last thing we need.
(Though it's likely to happen as people go crazy with new capabilities).

But with a bit of constraint these can be used to add value, simply the
difference between good and bad design.

Simple HTML markup with a bit of CSS position would be a huge step up from
flat jpegs, particularly as far as type is concerned.

------
hammock
The best infographics still come from the graphics desks of papers like
NYTimes, WashPo and the FT. These shops have done a good job of not only
creating great print graphics but also interactive online work.

If you are ever looking for inspiration or best practices, these papers are
the place to go, not CoolInfographics.com or wherever else.

